# The plan for this weekend



## wittdog

Well it looks like it’s going to be a good weekend. I’ve decided that I need a mental heath day tonight so it looks like another long weekend. I’m making a BJ’s run today for some ribs and I’ll probably come back with some butts as well. The vac pac thing has been working so well we are running out of it in the freezer and we will probably have company on Sunday. The Pens are coming by for some dinner and adult bev. On Friday,  right now the menu looks like Deviled Eggs, Mozzarella Smores , and ABTs  for appetizers, Steak & Ribs as the main course, and some beans and whatever else as the sides. The adult bev will consist of Labatt’s Blue Light and Jell-O Egg Shots. I’ll be smoking the Canadian Bacon on the Electro while the Ribs are on Buford I might try to do a piece of the Canadian Bacon on Buford. So Friday we will have 2 smokers chugging along and the grill fired up.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Man Dog, you is a busy little camper.  The wife and kids are leaving for the beach this weekend and I will be putting the finishing touches on the shed.  NO COOKING FOR ME. :badgrin:


----------



## john pen

Are you boycotting the WSM ???? You might as well sell it to me..Ill bring $40. with me friday...


----------



## wittdog

john pen said:
			
		

> Are you boycotting the WSM ???? You might as well sell it to me..Ill bring $40. with me friday...


I'm not boycotting the WSM I just like to burn sticks, I think I'm going to do the Butts on the WSM. I think that the WSM will be my winter pit of choice. I don't spell well enough to be a WSM user. :razz:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

john pen said:
			
		

> Are you boycotting the WSM ???? You might as well sell it to me..Ill bring $40. with me friday...


I'll give ya 50.00$  :winkie:


----------



## chris1237

Sounds like a good plan. I got the Judge going now.

Chris


----------



## wittdog

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good plan. I got the Judge going now.
> 
> Chris


Chris please inform these elderly gentlemen how rewarding it is to cook on a stick burner.  The satisfaction one gets from babying that piece of meat and making the necessary adjustments and so forth. :razz: 

BTW guys the WSM otherwise known as â€œLazy Qâ€


----------



## chris1237

wittdog said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good plan. I got the Judge going now.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Chris please inform these elderly gentlemen how rewarding it is to cook on a stick burner.  The satisfaction one gets from babying that piece of meat and making the necessary adjustments and so forth. :razz:
Click to expand...


I always loved using a stick burner. I just love to play with fire  =P~. I love them becaue it gives me something to do. WSMs are great dont aint going to down talk them. I might end up getting on of them for the smaller cooks and when I do not feel like tending the pit. 

Chris


----------



## wittdog

Hey I love my WSM too they are great when you don't have the time to watch the pit or for long overnight cooks. They are nice and portable and put out a great product.  But I like being a little more involved in the cook.


----------



## wittdog

Paymaster said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making a BJ’s run today for some ribs .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard a lot of folks talk about buying ribs a BJ's but they are less expensive at Sams or Super WalMart here. Is there a reason for BJ preference?
Click to expand...

BJ's is closer to my house, its where I have a membership and I think the price is good compared to the other stores around here. I haven't been to Sam's in a while........Also BJ's also has butts all the time, brisket most of the time (which is hard to find up here) and the people in my local BJ's have been great as far as getting me what I want. Like fresh hams and such which is not a common item in these parts.


----------



## chris1237

wittdog said:
			
		

> Paymaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m making a BJ’s run today for some ribs .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard a lot of folks talk about buying ribs a BJ's but they are less expensive at Sams or Super WalMart here. Is there a reason for BJ preference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BJ's is closer to my house, its where I have a membership and I think the price is good compared to the other stores around here. I haven't been to Sam's in a while........Also BJ's also has butts all the time, brisket most of the time (which is hard to find up here) and the people in my local BJ's have been great as far as getting me what I want. Like fresh hams and such which is not a common item in these parts.
Click to expand...


I know what you mean wittdog. I am not a member of BJ but there is store up here that 90% is where I go to get my meats. Wal mart has good prices but their meats are not that good and they dont always have them in stock. Also most of the people who work their are stupid. For example the other day I called walmart up to see if they had any baby back ribs in stock and what the price on them is. I got the operater in the store and asked for the meat department and the lady says do you want deli No you i want the place where I can meats like fresh ones. oya before I called my dad said if it turns out they have them in stock throw those yo yos that work there for a loop and ask them if the meats are injected with a salt solution. So when I finally go some one in meat department I asked do you have baby back ribs in stock. I got do you want beef ribs. No baby back ribs are pork. Well they did not have them in stock so I did not get to test their what they know about meats. This is not like the other place I goto at all they know the meats and they are very helpful. I dont know about sams because I never went to them. 

Chris


----------



## allisonandrews

Going back to the first post, what are jell-o EGG shots?  (as opposed to the normal ones, of which I am quite the fan)


----------



## cflatt

you can use the jello egg molds to make them. I believe they usually stock more of them around easter. other than that , should be the same


----------



## cflatt

Chris, I dodnt know what part of PA youre in, but where do you go to get your meat ?


----------



## allisonandrews

Oh, okay.  Just referring to the shape.  I was hoping you didn't put real egg into them or something.

I have 2 oz solo cups with lids that I use for mine.  I have a bar butler that has the thing that sticks on the top of the bottle and when you press down it pours our 1 1/2 oz.  I just make my mixture, use a funnel and pour it into an empty bottle, put the top on and go to town filling up the cups.  

I normally take mine camping, so the lids help a lot with the transport.  My husband said if I didn't make 50 at a time, transport would not be such an issue.


----------



## cflatt

50 at a time ? thats my kinda camping  :grin:


----------



## wittdog

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> Going back to the first post, what are jell-o EGG shots?  (as opposed to the normal ones, of which I am quite the fan)


Cflatt gets the star. I like the Egg shots becuase they are bigger and you don't  the evidience of how many you've eaten. Like the traditional ones in a small disposable cup. 50 at a time now your talking :grin:


----------



## chris1237

cflatt said:
			
		

> Chris, I dodnt know what part of PA youre in, but where do you go to get your meat ?



I get most of my meat from Shady Maple I am in douglassville. It is about 1/2 drive form my house. But it is close to my dads store. So alot of the time Ill get stuff by the case and freeze it. Somtimes ill got to other places but that is not often.
here is a link
http://www.shady-maple.com/

Chris


----------



## cflatt

man, i was about half way there when I went to Sams today in Exton. glad to know about it though. I will have to make the trip some time soon.


----------



## allisonandrews

Jell-o shots can sneak up on you quickly.  In April, I made about 70 shots for a music festival campout.  (5 days long).  I made one batch on the weak side and one batch on the strong side.  We were at the concert the first night (private - only 300 tickets sold that night).  I had been drinking beer during the day, but was no where near drunk.  It had been raining on us, so it just wasn't chugging beer kind of weather.  Well, in the middle of the concert, we ran out of beer (we were just bringing a few with us at a time), so my husband went back to the camper.  I told him to grab me a few shots as I was feeling NOTHING from the beer.  Well, I was also hungry.  Hunger and jell-o shots do not match.  I think I sat there and ate 10 of them in a row.  And, yep, you guessed it, hubby grabbed the strong ones.  At the end of the concert, I stood up to fold up my chair and immediately went back down...  It was a very long and difficult walk/climb back to our camper that was on the other side of the park.


----------



## chris1237

cflatt said:
			
		

> man, i was about half way there when I went to Sams today in Exton. glad to know about it though. I will have to make the trip some time soon.



Hey cflatt where are you located?


----------



## Captain Morgan

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> Jell-o shots can sneak up on you quickly.  In April, I made about 70 shots for a music festival campout.  (5 days long).  I made one batch on the weak side and one batch on the strong side.  We were at the concert the first night (private - only 300 tickets sold that night).  I had been drinking beer during the day, but was no where near drunk.  It had been raining on us, so it just wasn't chugging beer kind of weather.  Well, in the middle of the concert, we ran out of beer (we were just bringing a few with us at a time), so my husband went back to the camper.  I told him to grab me a few shots as I was feeling NOTHING from the beer.  Well, I was also hungry.  Hunger and jell-o shots do not match.  I think I sat there and ate 10 of them in a row.  And, yep, you guessed it, hubby grabbed the strong ones.  At the end of the concert, I stood up to fold up my chair and immediately went back down...  It was a very long and difficult walk/climb back to our camper that was on the other side of the park.



Divorce that man and marry me immediately.


----------



## cflatt

chris1237 said:
			
		

> cflatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man, i was about half way there when I went to Sams today in Exton. glad to know about it though. I will have to make the trip some time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey cflatt where are you located?
Click to expand...


collegeville


----------



## allisonandrews

Larry Joe Taylor Texas Music Festival and Chili Cook-Off


----------



## allisonandrews

Nope.  I'm not much into country music myself, but I like a bit of Texas Country.  I mainly like the camping part at LJT.  We've been going for about 6 or so years.  About 4 years ago, they moved the festival to Stephenville, our home-town, so now the festival is sort of like a high school reunion.  (We graduated in 97).

We're talking about going to the Tommy Alverson Family Gathering this year in Glen Rose, but I don't know if we will or not.  The camping looks like it is very close together and probably not enough room to bring the smoker.

I've got a lot of pictures up on my webshots account if you want to see any from this year.  Probably some of the last albums...


----------



## john pen

Im a big fan of the Jello shot...How can you go wrong?? There's always room for jello !!!


----------



## allisonandrews

I have found that Bicardi Island Breeze makes some of the best jello shots.  It is low calorie flavored rum.  Even normally, you can't taste much alcohol in it, but combine it with jello and you can't taste hardly any alcohol.


----------



## wittdog

Well after running around like the idiot that I am I think everything is prepped. I should have done the beans last night………..Two quick questions, I can’t decide what smells better in the morning cherry or hickory? And if it is shaped like an egg do Jell-O shots constitute a good breakfast? I’ll try to post pics later of today’s get together. Now it’s my favorite time of the day, watch Buford do his thing and lay back in the hammock and balance my nutritional needs with some barley sammies……


----------



## Guest

wittdog said:
			
		

> Well after running around like the idiot that I am I think everything is prepped. I should have done the beans last night………..Two quick questions, I can’t decide what smells better in the morning cherry or hickory? And if it is shaped like an egg do Jell-O shots constitute a good breakfast? I’ll try to post pics later of today’s get together. Now it’s my favorite time of the day, watch Buford do his thing and lay back in the hammock and balance my nutritional needs with some barley sammies……


Damn!  :grin:  :grin:  Now, I've started early before but Jesus!  :grin:  :grin: 
Y'all have a great time!!


----------



## wittdog

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well after running around like the idiot that I am I think everything is prepped. I should have done the beans last night………..Two quick questions, I can’t decide what smells better in the morning cherry or hickory? And if it is shaped like an egg do Jell-O shots constitute a good breakfast? I’ll try to post pics later of today’s get together. Now it’s my favorite time of the day, watch Buford do his thing and lay back in the hammock and balance my nutritional needs with some barley sammies……
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  :grin:  :grin:  Now, I've started early before but Jesus!  :grin:  :grin:
> Y'all have a great time!!
Click to expand...

If I had worked last night. 9:00 am would be the equivelent of 7:00pm. :grin:


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah, Hickory and Cherry both smell good in the morning but I'm partial to Cherry. :!:


----------



## wittdog

Mabee those eggs and barley sammies weren't such a good idea. I can't find my reciever for my temp.


----------



## john pen

Well, If he's starting so am I....A little Stoli Orange on the rocks as I prep...

Now lets see..was it liquor before beer, never fear......beer before liquor, never sicker..I dont remember.. #-o


----------



## wittdog

Nostrovia! Don't drink to much that's a long drive........A decorated Lewiston Police Officer has been arrested  for indecent exposure. He has been placed on admin. leave…….. He was found not guilty do to lack of evidence…..
 :lmao:


----------



## john pen

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nostrovia! Don't drink to much that's a long drive........A decorated Lewiston Police Officer has been arrested  for indecent exposure. He has been placed on admin. leave…….. He was found not guilty do to lack of evidence…..
> :lmao:



Not me..been up for to long to take that chance..Mrs. P will be chaufering my drunk, tired but happy butt to the Wittarossa....


----------



## wittdog

john pen said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostrovia! Don't drink to much that's a long drive........A decorated Lewiston Police Officer has been arrested  for indecent exposure. He has been placed on admin. leave…….. He was found not guilty do to lack of evidence…..
> :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me..been up for to long to take that chance..Mrs. P will be chaufering my drunk, tired but happy butt to the Wittarossa....
Click to expand...

I was talking about filling up and then having to pee on the side of the road, indecent exposure lack of evidence.....
Remind me to give you some pecan and apple wood to take home.


----------



## wittdog

I’m getting ready to start mopping the ribs.


----------



## Captain Morgan

looks good.  I'm starvin.  Doing 4 butts this weekend, but proably not till tomorrow.  Just popped my first beer...ahhh...


----------



## wittdog

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> looks good.  I'm starvin.  Doing 4 butts this weekend, but proably not till tomorrow.  Just popped my first beer...ahhh...


I'll drink to that cappy. I'm doing 2 butts tomarow on the WSM


----------



## Rob D.

got a couple of small butts (6# each), and some kielbasa to put on the WSM tomorrow.  also picked up 10# of chicken tender meat ($1.39/lb) :grin: ..  having a nice little bonfire tomorrow nite (annual burning of the xmas tree)  and will probably use some coals from the bonfire (the rest of the fire is kiln dried hardwoods) to run the hibachi so we can have various sates...

Rob (who is definately ready for a beer and can't have one yet.... :-X )


----------



## allisonandrews

This is really not fair...  I want to be drinking and smoking (both food and cigs), but I am stuck at work!  Three and a half more hours...  I might have to fake a belly ache or something...

Such lucky people to be off work right now.  My husband work 4 ten hour shifts and has 3 day weekends.  I would love that.  When you have already been at the office for 9 hours (I stay here through lunch) what really is 2 more hours in exchange for getting that extra day on the weekend?

We're bbqing tomorrow - might go out tonight, so it probaby wont be an early start.


----------



## wittdog

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> This is really not fair...  I want to be drinking and smoking (both food and cigs), but I am stuck at work!  Three and a half more hours...  I might have to fake a belly ache or something...
> 
> Such lucky people to be off work right now.  My husband work 4 ten hour shifts and has 3 day weekends.  I would love that.  When you have already been at the office for 9 hours (I stay here through lunch) what really is 2 more hours in exchange for getting that extra day on the weekend?
> 
> We're bbqing tomorrow - might go out tonight, so it probaby wont be an early start.


You'll have your day tomarrow or a belly ache sounds like a good idea. Them jello shot's are tastey :grin:


----------



## Rob D.

brian j said:
			
		

> be careful with the pine coals from the xmas tree... it'll turn your food bitter.


 
true that, brian, thanks....although that old xmas tree is so dry and brown it almost immediately turns to ash....especially after a couple of hours of kiln-dried red oak thrown on top.....nice to have a neighbor that works at a custom lumber shop :grin: 

Rob


----------



## Jack W.

chris1237 said:
			
		

> cflatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, I dodnt know what part of PA youre in, but where do you go to get your meat ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get most of my meat from Shady Maple I am in douglassville. It is about 1/2 drive form my house. But it is close to my dads store. So alot of the time Ill get stuff by the case and freeze it. Somtimes ill got to other places but that is not often.
> here is a link
> http://www.shady-maple.com/
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...


Ahhh, Shady Maple.  When I was a youngster we would make the trip up through Honeybrook and the Amish farms to shop at Shady Maple.  The meat market and luchmeats were the best in the area.  The Amish Horse and buggy rigs would be tied up out front.   Cool memories, Thanks!


Jack


----------



## wittdog

Well we had a blast and ate our faces off. Here are the pics of the food we managed to get. Not pictured are the Pens Brisket & BBQ sauce app (they didn’t stick around long enough for pics), the Jell-O egg shots, ABT’s, the garnish (green salad that was never put out), fruit salad (which again wasn’t put out) and the pound cake for dessert. And finally the many adult bev consumed. We had a ton of food, we probably could have feed the whole forum. Some of the pics have been altered to protect the innocent and the guilty.

Mozzarella Smores



John Pen at the Grill (*he demanded that he be allowed to cook the steaks he brought)*



Mrs. Pen eating a M S’more



Plate of Food




A good time was had by all.


----------



## Puff1

You should have blurred out John's belly instead of his face  (or both  )
Looks like a great time with great eats :!:  =D>


----------



## wittdog

Puff said:
			
		

> *You should have blurred out John's belly instead of his face  (or both  )*Looks like a great time with great eats :!:  =D>


He weighed 150lbs before we started eating.


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You should have blurred out John's belly instead of his face  (or both  )*Looks like a great time with great eats :!:  =D>
> 
> 
> 
> He weighed 150lbs before we started eating.
Click to expand...

Man I gots to come eat at your'e house


----------



## Wittdogs B

ok, now i finally get a chance to put in my .02  SOME of us had to work at real jobs today while others got to play with fire... 

Anyway, I got home just in time--pen's arrived when I did.  We started eating at 4:30 and didn't stop till about 8 (and even then there was still room for jello :bar: 

The apps that john brought were awesome-- his homemade bbq sauce rocks (thanks for the sample jar!).  The mozz. smores were also great--cheese, bread, mmmm....

As usual, food was scarce, if 50 more people had shown up, we definitely would have run out.... :ack: 

the guys had time to talk strategy for oinktoberfest, but i probably shouldn't get into that....

good time, looking forward to round three next time


----------



## wittdog

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> ok, now i finally get a chance to put in my .02  SOME of us had to work at real jobs today while others got to play with fire...
> 
> Anyway, I got home just in time--pen's arrived when I did.  We started eating at 4:30 and didn't stop till about 8 (and even then there was still room for jello :bar:
> 
> The apps that john brought were awesome-- his homemade bbq sauce rocks (thanks for the sample jar!).  The mozz. smores were also great--cheese, bread, mmmm....
> 
> As usual, food was scarce, if 50 more people had shown up, we definitely would have run out.... :ack:
> 
> the guys had time to talk strategy for oinktoberfest, but i probably shouldn't get into that....
> 
> good time, looking forward to round three next time


Speaking of playing with fire.......... :horse:  I wasn't hearing that when you were having a when harry met sally moment while eating the ribs......
3 Batches of eggs shots wasn't enough we need more for next time.....


----------



## WalterSC

Plans for here in Denmark SC are going well , got us a picnic pork shoulder ,  some sweet yellow corn , watermelon and assorted stuff our guest will bring. My local preacher scored some pecan wood ( figured I would give that a try) , he even cut it up with his chain saw so it will fit in the side fire box . Its my first time doing a shoulder so any help or ideas would be appreciated ?? The Boston butts I have covered , LOL. And yes PICS wil be taken  and if Puff is so inclined posted as well. I am planing on a all night cook in the back yard , getting the beer tomorrow. I got some rub and some Italian dressing to inject into the shoulder. Probably add some venison sausage for snacks while the cooking is going on , got some stone ground mustard for dipping .


----------



## wittdog

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Plans for here in Denmark SC are going well , got us a picnic pork shoulder ,  some sweet yellow corn , watermelon and assorted stuff our guest will bring. My local preacher scored some pecan wood ( figured I would give that a try) , he even cut it up with his chain saw so it will fit in the side fire box . Its my first time doing a shoulder so any help or ideas would be appreciated ?? The Boston butts I have covered , LOL. And yes PICS wil be taken  and if Puff is so inclined posted as well. I am planing on a all night cook in the back yard , getting the beer tomorrow. I got some rub and some Italian dressing to inject into the shoulder. Probably add some venison sausage for snacks while the cooking is going on , got some stone ground mustard for dipping .


Walter it sounds like a great time. Pecan is nice but IMHO it's slightly melloer than hickory. I would treat the shoulder like a butt. Just my .02


----------



## Wittdogs B

Speaking of playing with fire.......... :horse:  I wasn't hearing that when you were having a when harry met sally moment while eating the ribs......
3 Batches of eggs shots wasn't enough we need more for next time.....[/quote]

I just don't know what I like better-- your ribs or your sausage.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

> I just don't know what I like better-- your ribs or your *sausage*


----------



## Guest

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of playing with fire.......... :horse:  I wasn't hearing that when you were having a when harry met sally moment while eating the ribs......
> 3 Batches of eggs shots wasn't enough we need more for next time.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know what I like better-- your ribs or your sausage.
Click to expand...

     :grin:


----------



## chris1237

Food looks great!!! =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan

wow, that plate of food looks fantastic!


----------



## Guest

Steak looks awesome!  =P~  Now I know why John wanted to cook!  :razz:  :razz:


----------



## wittdog

The Joker said:
			
		

> Steak looks awesome!  =P~  Now I know why John wanted to cook!  :razz:  :razz:


And Jean said that John can't grill    I also made them make their own appetizers that’s why the mozzarella smores look so good.   :razz: He was pretty adamant about wanting to cook those steaks. He came in and was just barking out orders, I barley had the hello out of my mouth before he had a beer in is hand……Last time they came over I told him I would buy the first case……………….I guess cases of beer in Lewiston come in the 48 pack…..I know I’m going to pay for this……. Knowing the Pens next time a whole beer truck will probably show up here.  John called and asked if we needed anything I told him no it’s fun to rib but for the record the Pens are some of the most generous and good hearted people I know and we are looking forward to our next grazing event.


----------



## Captain Morgan

lol..I like take charge kind of guys.  As long as they realize I'm in charge.


----------



## Guest

OK, now I gotta know ~ Cans or Bottles??   I already know which side of the fence Pigs sits on...  

Ooops, if it's a 48 pack, guess that answers the question!  :razz:


----------



## wittdog

The Joker said:
			
		

> OK, now I gotta know ~ Cans or Bottles??   I already know which side of the fence Pigs sits on...
> 
> Ooops, if it's a 48 pack, guess that answers the question!  :razz:


The first case I bought was cans theSecond case I bought was bottles.


----------



## Guest

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now I gotta know ~ Cans or Bottles??   I already know which side of the fence Pigs sits on...
> 
> Ooops, if it's a 48 pack, guess that answers the question!  :razz:
> 
> 
> 
> The first case I bought was cans theSecond case I bought was bottles.
Click to expand...

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:   :hide:


----------



## wittdog

BTW lost in the shuffle was the Pens BBQ sauce, man that stuff is good =P~ . Now if only he could remember how he made it #-o . John I will trade sausage for sauce…….
 :-k


----------



## Woodman1

Sounds like a- rousing time was had by all.


----------



## john pen

Ok...time to get things cleared up...

1. There was beer there ?

2. Thank god there's a McDonalds right there that was open when we left so we could grab some food...

3.  We were put to work as soon as we got there...carry your stuff in, cook this, paint my shed, you want appatizers....heres the ingrediants, heres the fire....WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME..????

4. Luckily Mrs. W was there to calm the dog down...he was barking out orders like crazy...He did teach me a new technique though..Im not sure how it worked but apparently me pushing a lawn mower around his back yard created just the right amount of draft for Buford....being the team player that I am, Ill do whatevers neccessary for good Que !!!


But seriously....good food and good friends. The Witt's are very gracious hosts and we had an excellant time. The only question is when are we doing it again, what are we eating and how can I get out of bringing beer ?


----------



## wittdog

john pen said:
			
		

> Ok...time to get things cleared up...
> 
> 1. There was beer there ?
> 
> 2. Thank god there's a McDonalds right there that was open when we left so we could grab some food...
> 
> 3.  We were put to work as soon as we got there...carry your stuff in, cook this, paint my shed, you want appatizers....heres the ingrediants, heres the fire....WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME..????
> 
> 4. Luckily Mrs. W was there to calm the dog down...he was barking out orders like crazy...He did teach me a new technique though..Im not sure how it worked but apparently me pushing a lawn mower around his back yard created just the right amount of draft for Buford....being the team player that I am, Ill do whatevers neccessary for good Que !!!
> 
> 
> But seriously....good food and good friends. The Witt's are very gracious hosts and we had an excellant time. The only question is when are we doing it again, what are we eating and how can I get out of bringing beer ?


 :loony: 

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lcry:


----------



## Wittdogs B

john pen said:
			
		

> Ok...time to get things cleared up...
> 
> 1. There was beer there ?
> 
> 2. Thank god there's a McDonalds right there that was open when we left so we could grab some food...
> 
> 3.  We were put to work as soon as we got there...carry your stuff in, cook this, paint my shed, you want appatizers....heres the ingrediants, heres the fire....WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME..????
> 
> 4. Luckily Mrs. W was there to calm the dog down...he was barking out orders like crazy...He did teach me a new technique though..Im not sure how it worked but apparently me pushing a lawn mower around his back yard created just the right amount of draft for Buford....being the team player that I am, Ill do whatevers neccessary for good Que !!!
> 
> 
> But seriously....good food and good friends. The Witt's are very gracious hosts and we had an excellant time. The only question is when are we doing it again, what are we eating and how can I get out of bringing beer ?




 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 


Yeah, the lawn mower technique is usually my job-- Thanks for the break!  Dave's personal favorite is the "swing the hammock", but he swears he is the only one who is qualified for that delicate maneuver.  Something about the weight to thrust ratio. #-o


----------



## wittdog

The only wind created was by Johns elbow bending frequently , it was a damn cyclone……….I was worried that my two small boys were going to get sucked into the vortex……..


----------



## Guest

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":3fewdw1i]Ok...time to get things cleared up...
> 
> 1. There was beer there ?
> 
> 2. Thank god there's a McDonalds right there that was open when we left so we could grab some food...
> 
> 3.  We were put to work as soon as we got there...carry your stuff in, cook this, paint my shed, you want appatizers....heres the ingrediants, heres the fire....WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME..????
> 
> 4. Luckily Mrs. W was there to calm the dog down...he was barking out orders like crazy...He did teach me a new technique though..Im not sure how it worked but apparently me pushing a lawn mower around his back yard created just the right amount of draft for Buford....being the team player that I am, Ill do whatevers neccessary for good Que !!!
> 
> 
> But seriously....good food and good friends. The Witt's are very gracious hosts and we had an excellant time. The only question is when are we doing it again, what are we eating and how can I get out of bringing beer ?




 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 


Yeah, the lawn mower technique is usually my job-- Thanks for the break!  Dave's personal favorite is the "swing the hammock", but he swears he is the only one who is qualified for that delicate maneuver.  *Something about the weight to thrust ratio.* #-o[/quote:3fewdw1i]
 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## wittdog

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Wittdogs B":2phr7az6][quote="john pen":2phr7az6]Ok...time to get things cleared up...
> 
> 1. There was beer there ?
> 
> 2. Thank god there's a McDonalds right there that was open when we left so we could grab some food...
> 
> 3.  We were put to work as soon as we got there...carry your stuff in, cook this, paint my shed, you want appatizers....heres the ingrediants, heres the fire....WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME..????
> 
> 4. Luckily Mrs. W was there to calm the dog down...he was barking out orders like crazy...He did teach me a new technique though..Im not sure how it worked but apparently me pushing a lawn mower around his back yard created just the right amount of draft for Buford....being the team player that I am, Ill do whatevers neccessary for good Que !!!
> 
> 
> But seriously....good food and good friends. The Witt's are very gracious hosts and we had an excellant time. The only question is when are we doing it again, what are we eating and how can I get out of bringing beer ?




 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 


Yeah, the lawn mower technique is usually my job-- Thanks for the break!  Dave's personal favorite is the "swing the hammock", but he swears he is the only one who is qualified for that delicate maneuver.  *Something about the weight to thrust ratio.* #-o[/quote:2phr7az6]
 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:[/quote:2phr7az6]
She used the incorrect word it was supposed to be â€œwait to thrustâ€


----------



## Guest

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Wittdogs B":152vksa6][quote="john pen":152vksa6]Ok...time to get things cleared up...
> 
> 1. There was beer there ?
> 
> 2. Thank god there's a McDonalds right there that was open when we left so we could grab some food...
> 
> 3.  We were put to work as soon as we got there...carry your stuff in, cook this, paint my shed, you want appatizers....heres the ingrediants, heres the fire....WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME..????
> 
> 4. Luckily Mrs. W was there to calm the dog down...he was barking out orders like crazy...He did teach me a new technique though..Im not sure how it worked but apparently me pushing a lawn mower around his back yard created just the right amount of draft for Buford....being the team player that I am, Ill do whatevers neccessary for good Que !!!
> 
> 
> But seriously....good food and good friends. The Witt's are very gracious hosts and we had an excellant time. The only question is when are we doing it again, what are we eating and how can I get out of bringing beer ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:
> 
> 
> Yeah, the lawn mower technique is usually my job-- Thanks for the break!  Dave's personal favorite is the "swing the hammock", but he swears he is the only one who is qualified for that delicate maneuver.  *Something about the weight to thrust ratio.* #-o
Click to expand...

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:[/quote:152vksa6][/quote:152vksa6]
She used the incorrect word it was supposed to be â€œwait to thrustâ€


----------



## wittdog

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="The Joker":3j6ou9wz][quote="Wittdogs B":3j6ou9wz][quote="john pen":3j6ou9wz]Ok...time to get things cleared up...
> 
> 1. There was beer there ?
> 
> 2. Thank god there's a McDonalds right there that was open when we left so we could grab some food...
> 
> 3.  We were put to work as soon as we got there...carry your stuff in, cook this, paint my shed, you want appatizers....heres the ingrediants, heres the fire....WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME..????
> 
> 4. Luckily Mrs. W was there to calm the dog down...he was barking out orders like crazy...He did teach me a new technique though..Im not sure how it worked but apparently me pushing a lawn mower around his back yard created just the right amount of draft for Buford....being the team player that I am, Ill do whatevers neccessary for good Que !!!
> 
> 
> But seriously....good food and good friends. The Witt's are very gracious hosts and we had an excellant time. The only question is when are we doing it again, what are we eating and how can I get out of bringing beer ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:
> 
> 
> Yeah, the lawn mower technique is usually my job-- Thanks for the break!  Dave's personal favorite is the "swing the hammock", but he swears he is the only one who is qualified for that delicate maneuver.  *Something about the weight to thrust ratio.* #-o
Click to expand...

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:[/quote:3j6ou9wz][/quote:3j6ou9wz][/quote:3j6ou9wz]
She used the incorrect word it was supposed to be â€œwait to thrustâ€


----------

